# He's in the Big League now...



## kimbm04r (Apr 22, 2005)

I just got a phone call from my Mom telling me that my 2nd Cousin has made it to the Big League.

He (Eric Stults) has been pitching for a farm team of the LA Dodgers for the last few years. This morning they informed him that he is being moved up to the Big Leaque. He will now be pitching for the Dodgers. He has to go to a meeting in LA the middle of February and will go to camp from there. 

So when any of you are watching a Dodgers game on the tube and you see a pitcher by the name of Eric Stults, he is related to ME.

:cheer2: GO ERIC :cheer2:


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Congrats to your second cousin! I know you must be very proud, Myra!


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Congrats! Sounds like a trip to LA's in the offing.


----------



## kimbm04r (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks, I just also discovered that they just had their first baby this month. The move / pay comes at a very good time in their lives. :clap2:


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Sounds like a Lucky guy. He should play the lotto in California. I think is up at 85 million if I'm mistaken, but I guess since he's "working" for a MBL team now he won't need the money. Congrats.

-John N.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Wow, that's something! Congrats.


----------

